# Muscadines



## Sacalait (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited, the muscadines are greening up and have flower buds. Springtime is a wonderful time of year.


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 8, 2013)

are they wild ones, are cultivated.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (May 8, 2013)

My muscadines are just starting to leaf out. I have about 20 vines, about 14 different variaties.


----------



## n2tazmania (May 10, 2013)

We have had a below normal spring here in N AL with temps. Mine are just now starting to grow some. This is their 3rd year so I'm hoping for a good showing.


----------



## jamesngalveston (May 10, 2013)

I am in Texas and our vines all have small fruit on them, we have had a cooler and longer spring then usual.
This year I think they will be ready late September, If we get rains, and no hurricane.


----------



## pg55 (May 20, 2013)

This looks to be a good year if mother nature or the birds gives me a break.
Lots of baby dines on the vines. I got 3 vines at 20' apart and double wire which gives me a total lenght of 120' of muscadine goodness. I will take a pic or two next weekend and post. I am kicking around the idea of a fence line 4' high with a typical wood boards running with an x for the first 3' of hight and have a 9 ga wire at the 4' mark. This will be out front along the road but I bet I would lose a lot to people picking them.This would be about 200' long. I think it would look good with your fence line also growing muscadines. If I end up doing this next year I will post pics.


----------

